# About 4k need advice



## MonsterCMB98 (Aug 17, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone could help me find out how I should upgrade my 05 GTO. I have about 4 thousand dollars to spend on it but i really dont know much about these things. I was thinking about getting a Borla exhaust system and some slp headers. Then maybie a new cam. If you have any advice it would be much appreciated.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

an exhaust on yours would not be a performance mod. it already has 2.5" pipes which is big enough. if you want a different sound just change out the muffs. you could easily do a cam and headers with a tune for $4k and that would net you big results. if you had the extra change ported and polished LS7 heads would be the next step. an intake filter would be nice but i'd either do it yourself or wait for the midwest speed cold air intake. the others are more appearance mods because although they have bigger filters which is good, they don't provide cool air very well. $200-$350 for a filter is not a bargain


----------

